# honey fermenting?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have 3/4 quart of honey I bought last fall. I've kept it in a dark corner of the kitchen counter. I used up some other honey before starting on this. It is now foamy about 3/8" on top, smells a little like beer, and the lid "popped" when I unscrewed it yesterday. Can this honey be used? Saved??


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

but have the makings for a good start on 'mead'......


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yup. Do a little research because your honey is turning to alcohol. Mead is pretty tasty if you like sweet wines. Just start a batch and add this quart to it. The yeast will continue to ferment and help the bigger batch along.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Never had that happen to us. Perhaps the beekeeper extracted the honey too early, before it was cured.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

when water content is high, it will may take on wild yeast and ferment...much of imported honey is cut with water to make volume more...it sometimes ferments during storage. honey has an affinity to moisture and will absorbe moisture from the humidity in the air if not sealed.


----------



## Timber (Jun 15, 2003)

wondering if one could feed it back to the bees?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

it will NOT make good mead ,, If it was me I would feed it back to the girls ,,mead is like any thing ,,, if what you start with does not taste good why would the finished product be good ,,, and yes I do make mead


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

Timber I've heared not to feed to bees it will hurt them.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Would you have drunk bees?? Never really thought about this, nor researched it. LOL... I can just imagine the looks on the bees in the hive trying to figure out the flight pattern to this honey stash by the drunk and weaving returning bee....


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldnt feed my bees something I wouldnt drink myself... And I wouldnt drink that!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd probably toss it as well.


----------

